# constipation & nicotine



## Guest (Nov 28, 2001)

Has anyone noticed that nicotine seems to alleviate constipation? The nicotine patch seems to work for a short period of time, but eventually stops working. I recently stopped smoking and am having severe constipation (7-8 days with no BM). After riding the constipation / purge cycle for a few weeks after stopping smoking, I always end up smoking again. I seriously want to stop smoking this time. Any suggestions or comments to share? PS. Adding fiber and water to my diet makes my symptoms worse.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Substitute a less dangerous but still addicting stimulant for the nicotine?





















Caffiene can also trigger bowel movements.If fiber doesn't help (if your bowel needs a stimulant to work it may not help until your bowel finally gets un-dependant) try an osmotic laxative or stool softener (Milk of Magnesia is an osmotic laxative and smoe people take magnesium supplements as well).K.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Unfortunately, I know exactly what you are talking about, which is why I have found it impossible to quit smoking. From the time I smoked my first cigarette (which was more years ago than I care to count) the cigarette helped me to go to the bathroom. There are many people who are the same way. Coffee alone does not "do it" for me. I need the coffee and the cigarette. I have tried to limit my cigarettes, but have not been able to quit. If you find the secret, let me know.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

smoking definitely has an effect but the effects seem to be on stress hormeones and it's complicated and nobody seems to be following up on the research, maybe because of the tobacco industry. 1: Dig Dis Sci 1995 Dec;40(12):2608-13 Related Articles, Books, LinkOutEffects of smoking on interdigestive gastrointestinal motility.McDonnell WM, Owyang C.Department of Internal Medicine, University of Michigan School of Medicine, Ann Arbor 48109, USA.The effect of smoking on interdigestive gastrointestinal motility is little studied but may play a role in gastrointestinal morbidity. We studied gastroduodenal motility in 10 volunteers (five smokers and five nonsmokers) using a water-perfused pressure catheter. A pH probe was placed in the duodenal bulb. Baseline motility was recorded until phase III of the migrating-motor complex had occurred in the stomach three times in order to record two complete cycles of MMC activity. Subjects then began smoking until phase III activity occurred again (mean duration of smoking 117 min). During the control period, all subjects had normal MMC cycles and there were no differences between smokers and nonsmokers. While smoking, no gastric phase III was observed in any subject and gastric motility was markedly reduced. In seven of 10 subjects, smoking did not prevent the occurrence of normal duodenal phase III activity. Three subjects had no duodenal phase III activity during smoking. The duodenal pH profile did not change during smoking and motilin levels continued to fluctuate in conjunction with phase III activity. In conclusion, smoking abolished phase III activity in the stomach without affecting the plasma motilin cyclic fluctuations or duodenal bulb pH. In contrast, smoking has little effect on duodenal motility.PMID: 8536520 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- Summary Brief Abstract Citation ASN.1 MEDLINE XML LinkOut Related Articles Genome Links ProbeSet Links Nucleotide Links OMIM Links PopSet Links Protein Links Structure Links Sort Author Journal Pub Datetom


----------



## deirpg (Aug 9, 2001)

When I was a smoker, I noticed that a cigarette would clear me right out. In the mornings, I would have a cup of coffee and a cigarette and I'd be on the toilet immediately.On the other hand, since I've quit smoking, my IBS symptoms have been relieved significantly. Also, not smoking has reduced my stress level. I find that it's much easier to put a smile on my face as a non-smoker. Why? Who knows. All I know is that life as a non-smoker is richer, happier, and far more satisfying. I don't mean to sound like a sanctimonious non-smoker, but if I only knew how good it is NOT to smoke, I never, ever would have started. If you're thinking of quitting, read Allen Carr's book: "The only way to stop smoking permanently." It worked like magic for me.


----------

